# T45 flour



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi,

Can I substitute T45 flour with regular all purpose flour?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

A quick search leads to: http://cooking-ez.com/flours.php, where it appears that T45 is closest to _cake flour_.

My _guess_ (and it is just that, a GUESS) is that is is slightly lower in protein than all-purpose flour.

What will you be using it for?


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Interesting ...

I want to use it for flaky pastry like croissant, kouign amann (not the heavy butter/sugar type, but lighter) and other pastries


----------



## bea long (Aug 26, 2013)

That was my question. I saw that the T45 was 10-12% protein but of course on our cake flour does not say what it is. I read on a site that the T45 was used for cakes and pastries. I have not made pastries from the cake flour but definitely will be trying it out. I would love to make my own Kouign Amann at home. I tried it once but they did not raise like they should have ,I used ap flour but it was not good. I am a stay at home retired nurse on disability and I so love to cook I would work for free just to be able to cook breads, pastries and cakes or something. Thank you again!

Have a great week;

Bea


----------

